# Hutch for 4 guinea-pigs



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 3 female guinea-pigs and for the winter they are going into the shed, but next Spring I want to get a neutered male guinea-pig to live with them, can anyone recommend a hutch big enough for 4 guinea-pigs? Also, I have a 6ft run is that ok for 4 guinea-pigs?
I don't want to get a hutch and the rescue to then say its not big enough, but I don't know what rescue I'm going to yet so I can't email to ask.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would go for a 6ft double if you can, defiantly no smaller then a 5ft double, you ideally want a bare minimum of 15sq foot, and bigger is always better, dont forget in double hutched the ramp takes up a good chunk of usable space


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i would go for a 6ft double if you can, defiantly no smaller then a 5ft double, you ideally want a bare minimum of 15sq foot, and bigger is always better, dont forget in double hutched the ramp takes up a good chunk of usable space


Would a 6ft single be ok? I don't really like double hutches, one of my guinea-pigs fell down the ramp and damaged his back, so I don't like them very much.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a 6 x 2 ft single is only 12sq ft, if you want a single level you would be best with a 6ft x 3 ft (18sq ft) or 7ft x 2ft (14sq ft) or a play shed 4ft x 4ft (16sq ft)


----------

